# Putting Oven in Hymer



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

Have done a search on here and found nothing on actually fitting an oven in a Hymer. Got the drift from my search that it would cost about £600.  

My question, "Does it cost this much?" , "Who is skilled enough to do it?" and any other details you can give me to help me decide if we really need it. 

BTW, have a Autosleeper Talisman at present but thinking of getting a Hymer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi again brimo,

In all honesty i have never missed not having oven,i use deep tefal saute pan and can cook almost anything in it,i brought a brilliant little toaster that you use on the hob £5 from the skillet lady that does the shows,i missed my toast.

There are loads of alternatives micro,pressure cookers,

If you want a Hymer mines for sale but it hasn't got an oven :lol:


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Ho brimo

There was a thread on here not long ago and the general opinion seemed to be that there was no need for an oven.

We have an ovenless Hymer and have never felt we needed one. We had a microwave fitted but in 18 months can count up the number of times we've used it on our hands. There are alternatives like a skillet, Remoska, mimi-oven.

I suggest you try it and see how it goes before spending HOW MUCH!!! £600


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

My new Hymer came fitted with an oven, set into the space where drawers are under the sink on the standard model.
I use it a lot - good grill, efficient oven big enough for a cassorole dish, and a rotisserie (never used that, far too complicated)
But..... there is still a drawer above it, and a drawer face which hides the gas cut off switches. When the oven has been on, the metal handles on these become too hot to hold. Great for the cutlery drawer!
Also, the surround is stainless steel, this reaches high temperatures too so I have caught myself once or twice and come home with a burn stripe on the back of my hand.
So beware! It was never meant to be there.....

Gill


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

hello brimo
if you need a oven fitted try hambilton engineering in preston thay do loads of convertion work on hymers thay are on the net.
but to be honest look at a remoska oven from lakeland ltd it will cook any thing a oven will and its very lite , the down side is you need 240 volt electric.
happy christmas 
Twodogs


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all your replys peeps. Our problem is that 90% of our motorhoming will be spent without electric hook-up therefor a Remoska would be useless.

HHmmmm !! wish they made a gas-powered one or something similar.

I will phone Hambletons and get a price though.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi brimo,
Have had several boats and caravans with ovens and hardly ever used them.
We are on our second Hymer without oven, what we have got and the cook in our crew says 'it's brilliant' is a D & F promotions double skillet that costs about £50. It works on the gas ring on lowish gas and will roast, bake, fry and why. Why not try one and see before paying out £600 and losing valuable kitchen space. 
BillD


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Have ordered a double skillet and will see how that goes before spending the dosh. Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Have searched for D&F without success, HELP!!

John :reindeer:


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hiya John

They don't seem to have a web site but you can call them.

D & F Promotions
Greenways Farm, Flaxlands
Carleton Rode
Norfolk NR16 1AD
Tel: 01953 789175
The versatile fat free skillet will roast, bake, braise and fry.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi brimo,

We used to have a skillet,it will help if you go to a hardware shop and buy a diffuser to use with it,they are only about £2 and you put it between the flame and pan base when warming pie's, jacket potatoes stop's it burning,they sell them but charge alot more for same thing.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Yes, ordered one of them from D & F. Cost was £3.

Thanks


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Consider an oven as a dual-purpose cupboard.

Personally I wouldn't go to the huge expense of fitting an oven unless you really need one (there are generally cheaper alternatives, as outlined above), but if you have one or are trying to further justify the fitting of one, treat it as a storage cupboard. An oven is not a waste of space - it can store all manner of things, from kettles, pans, linen, and so on.

Barry


----------

